# Cardiff/Bristol Reptile Show?



## ReptileKid

Hi, just wondering how many people would attend a cardiff or bristol show if there was one?
theres not really one round this area and i thought i would be good to maybe find some people to organise one or somthing?
anyone intrested in one?


----------



## Nebbz

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i so will! lol

need more rep stuff these ways know a couple of peps who would go to!


----------



## Paragon

I'd go and again know others that would as well...

good luck with getting a show started.


----------



## ImAly

meeeeeeee :flrt:


----------



## Paul-D

Yeah definatley!


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO

I'd go


----------



## bladeblaster

and me :no1:


----------



## Repta

I'd go.


----------



## medusa0373

Me too


----------



## wohic

there is one in the planning stage for cardiff next year .


----------



## Gaboon

wohic said:


> there is one in the planning stage for cardiff next year .


I would deffo go! I think its much needed. Hows the one mention getting on? Is it a sure thing?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Id have a table


----------



## wohic

as far as I am aware its almost certain to go ahead


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

I'll deffo have a table then


----------



## treacle82

i would be interested in looking round with no intention at all to buy :whistling2:
hee hee


----------



## TW

I'd be there without a doubt..


----------



## Gzus30

*Cardiff/Bristol*

If you book me I will come.... :mf_dribble:


----------



## ReptileKid

wow good response
not sure i'd go...
I WOULD HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER REP! lol
i would deffo go, do you know whos planning one in cardiff?


----------



## StevenPeri

id go :2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

I think Christy is planning the one in cardiff.


----------



## Athravan

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I think Christy is planning the one in cardiff.


CRA are planning one  (Cardiff Reptile Association) of which 4 members of RFUK (inc myself) are on the committee so there should be plenty of info available. As far as i'm aware it is definitely going ahead in Cardiff next year, there is just no announced date yet. It has taken almost 2 years to get through planning, permission and finding a venue!


----------



## Gaboon

:2thumb: Awesome work!!!!:no1:


----------



## Georgina74

Thats great can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30

I`d come and i know 2 more people that would too.:2thumb:


----------



## Jon2ooo8

bout time we get 1 lol i want to see how cheap leo's are lol


----------



## SleepyD

with the Exeter show going spong there's naff-all easily accessible down this way so would definately try Cardiff or preferably Bristol :2thumb:


----------



## Repta

Athravan said:


> CRA are planning one  (Cardiff Reptile Association) of which 4 members of RFUK (inc myself) are on the committee so there should be plenty of info available. As far as i'm aware it is definitely going ahead in Cardiff next year, there is just no announced date yet. It has taken almost 2 years to get through planning, permission and finding a venue![/quote
> 
> Good job you! That's so exciting!


----------



## longhaircavies

Im up for going.:2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda

I would deffo go!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## amandy

I'd go :2thumblus I'll help out if you need a general gofer or driver good luck with the planing, I can belive it took nearly 2yrs, they can put up a shopping village quicker:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gaz

i'd book tables
regards gaz


----------



## HS

If you are holding the show in Cardiff, just make it doesn't clash with ANYTHING at the Millenium Dome thingy, because getting a Hotel booked when there is something on there is impossible.
I have friends near Cardiff and have experienced this several times.

Good luck.:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan

HS said:


> If you are holding the show in Cardiff, just make it doesn't clash with ANYTHING at the Millenium Dome thingy, because getting a Hotel booked when there is something on there is impossible.
> I have friends near Cardiff and have experienced this several times.
> 
> Good luck.:2thumb:


Yeah, that's very true, especially big football/rugby matches, I could rent my spare room out for £200 a night on big dates that's how desperate people are to find accomodation here!


----------



## _jake_

I only could go if one was in Bristol.


----------



## Alex27

id go to a cardiff show to


----------



## SWMorelia

I'll be there..... Book me a table now please......


----------



## Chester&Jack

I am definatly gunna be there - can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Andrew1112

I will be there for certain


----------



## _jake_

i might be able to come

Whats the dates??, is it early next year?


----------



## byglady

We would definatley have tables,
any ideas when the show will be and where please?

Is the Cardiff show still going ahead and when and where is that one going to be please? 

We would want 2 tables at both shows if possible.


----------



## _jake_

byglady said:


> We would definatley have tables,
> any ideas when the show will be and where please?
> 
> Is the Cardiff show still going ahead and when and where is that one going to be please?
> 
> We would want 2 tables at both shows if possible.


 Oh, if you go, i might get a leo of you!!


----------



## Lotus Nut

I would book a table - think Bristol area would be best location


----------



## kato

No Doubt that I will be at a show in either Cardiff or Bristol. I know that it is more than likely to go ahead in Cardiff, but personally I feel Bristol would of been a better location logistically - all the Motorways meet here and unlike Wales you don't have to pay over Five Pounds to get in.

Wherever it is I wish it goes well and becomes established as one of the Annual Reptile Shows.


----------



## ReptileKid

kato said:


> No Doubt that I will be at a show in either Cardiff or Bristol. I know that it is more than likely to go ahead in Cardiff, but personally I feel Bristol would of been a better location logistically - all the Motorways meet here and unlike Wales you don't have to pay over Five Pounds to get in.
> 
> Wherever it is I wish it goes well and becomes established as one of the Annual Reptile Shows.


 
Think bristol would be great, all the motorways, NO bridge fare!
also bristol is a largish city (6th biggest in england). A few Reptile shops and quite easy to get to. 
spose i will still go to cardiff and have to pay £5.30


----------



## Jon2ooo8

lol i dnt have to pay.... i live in wales hehehe (well i would cos im welsh) any way, ill book a table and will be selling leos hopefully. how much is it 2 usually book a table?


----------



## ReptileKid

Jon2ooo8 said:


> lol i dnt have to pay.... i live in wales hehehe (well i would cos im welsh) any way, ill book a table and will be selling leos hopefully. how much is it 2 usually book a table?


 well i dont actualy hve to pay because my dads got disable badges


----------



## Jon2ooo8

well your lucky then lol: victory:


----------



## ReptileKid

Jon2ooo8 said:


> well your lucky then lol: victory:


 hehe, i am  hes not though Multiple Sclorosis :bash:.


----------



## Jon2ooo8

ouch lol well your lucky then.


----------



## timberwolf

Rain and I will go to any show accesible from the M5! lol


----------



## Mirf

I'll definately be there. 

The bridge fee is going up again in January so it's gonna cost you guys £5.50 to come over now.


----------



## alcon1984

Count me in too, 

id defo come over for that, we have no show over here.

and Id get to bring a car loada stuff back home to ireland :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucifus

wohic said:


> there is one in the planning stage for cardiff next year .


Cant wait!


----------



## 9Red

Count me in. :notworthy:


----------



## byglady

so is there a date or a definate location for this welsh show please?


----------



## Athravan

byglady said:


> so is there a date or a definate location for this welsh show please?


I will post one when there is, it's not likely to be for at least a few months.


----------



## ReptileKid

Athravan said:


> I will post one when there is, it's not likely to be for at least a few months.


 C'mon,
I really can't wait:lol2:!


----------



## phelsumaman

you can count me in - let me know hwen there's a date for either confirmed


----------



## _jake_

yeah.. i might be able to come too:no1:


----------



## holo255

If its in Cardiff I'll be coming!
Can't wait.


----------



## Nebbz

herpmad_boi said:


> yeah.. i might be able to come too:no1:


well ill defo be going, fee or not! lmao... plus if its in a few months time, i will be naughty and save my money for some more snakes, and t's mwahahaha


but point to quoting you, if you need a lift just ask, it would prob just be me and my partner in his car, soooo 3 seats free. so long as you dont mind a stupidly low, horrible ride, and annoying music (only annoying cus he skips 10 secs in to each song GRRRRRRR)


----------



## hollypops

I would definately go too!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Nebbz said:


> well ill defo be going, fee or not! lmao... plus if its in a few months time, i will be naughty and save my money for some more snakes, and t's mwahahaha
> 
> 
> but point to quoting you, if you need a lift just ask, it would prob just be me and my partner in his car, soooo 3 seats free. so long as you dont mind a stupidly low, horrible ride, and annoying music (only annoying cus he skips 10 secs in to each song GRRRRRRR)


 thanks for the offer.. but im 13 and im not sure my parents would let me go to wales with a stranger:lol2:


----------



## CommonBOA

yeah put my name down


----------



## Mattsetback

.... So when is it?


----------



## DraigGochHerp

ReptileKid said:


> Think bristol would be great, all the motorways, NO bridge fare!
> also bristol is a largish city (6th biggest in england). A few Reptile shops and quite easy to get to.
> spose i will still go to cardiff and have to pay £5.30


All the Shows are currently in England and we have to pay to get back home.:devil: It's no big issue for those in the South West to pay to cross the bridge (as you have indicated with a ) as it still fairly local in terms of driving times. The more shows the better and I hope this one happens. I will certainly do whatever I can to help achieve this and Christy knows she can count fully on my support.
Graham.


----------



## Alex27

id go to this one actually cardiffs not far from my dads house in wales


----------



## jeepers

Any news on a date for Cardiff anyone?


----------



## The Roach Hut

id be there also


----------



## sanderson

100% i would attend :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## falzar101

When is this show happening?


----------



## _jake_

I dont know... but i should hopefully be able to come


----------



## sproutsrule

im in 1 zillion percent hope there are loads of inverts wahooooooooooo:flrt:


----------



## stuart89

I would love a local reptile show, the ones that exist are way to far away to make it worth me going unless I intended on buying something. 

So yeh Id go ! :2thumb:


----------



## Nick417

stuart89 said:


> I would love a local reptile show, the ones that exist are way to far away to make it worth me going* unless I intended on buying something*.
> 
> So yeh Id go ! :2thumb:


errrr I think that is the idea of the shows!

Nick


----------



## Q-Tip

I would well be there!! and have some local people who would come aswell. Lets get it on the roll!


----------



## Matt Harris

I would attend a show in this area.


----------



## sparky1510

id go cardiff / bristol aint that far plus got a mate that we gotta go see in cardiff


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT

*count me in guys.*


----------



## WELSH DAPPER

im in


----------



## holo255

Any news about when/where this is taking place then???


----------



## Jon2ooo8

funnily enough i was gna ask that lol


----------



## Pono

I'd defo go!!!

We need a reptile show in this part of the country!

Ed : victory:


----------



## iangreentree

be nice if i does happen but i cant see it happening anytime soon


----------



## kenneally1

I'd be there in an elephants heartbeat. we need a show in this area!


----------



## bonsey

Is this happening this year??

Wohic seemed to believe so - perhaps athraven will know? If not one huge pity - and perhaps one should be arranged based on responses on this thread?


----------



## jeepers

Hopefully Athravan can confirm but when I was in the shop on the weekend there was a list of 2009 shows but no mention of a Cardiff one.


----------



## Nick417

Athravan said:


> I will post one when there is, it's not likely to be for at least a few months.


Is this still live or has it bit the dust??

Nick


----------



## STReptiles

i would definetly be going to that without a doubt.


----------



## PSGeckos

Great idea we will be there 

Great idea

Better idea lets get one in Basingstoke Hants lol


----------



## MissCat

i'd go! there should defo be one!!!! ^_^


----------



## STReptiles

we need more people if there are lots hopefully something would get arranged.


----------



## Pard

I would be there like a shot, everythings seems to midlands way to have something local would be fab


----------



## MissCat

u should do a poll, to get a better idea of potential interest


----------



## phelsumaman

count me in - any more details yet?


----------



## Tung Chung

I'd love to go, any updates on when it is?


----------



## SarahAllaway

I'd definately attend along with my OH - any news on when/if its going to be held?


----------



## incrisis

Take a look at the link in my sig :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi Folks,check out the Mid Somerset club show-its only 20 mins or so south of Bristol and about 40 mins from Weston Super Mare.:2thumb:


----------



## george26

id go to any reptile show plz let me no when it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 
:2thumb:


----------



## EmmaLou

I'd come along too if it wasn't too far away


----------



## Andrew1112

You can count me in, 
Any news yet?


----------



## nickjlucey

I'm not near cardiff anymore but would ahve loved to have been able to go to something like that when I was there, if you advertised to the students there you'd fill the venue with punters easy.


----------



## Indicus

I'd go aswell


----------



## -Austin

ofcourse:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

I might have already mentioned this .......

We have organised a Reptile show a little south of Bristol ...

Linkage to the thread, and website, are in my sig ........ : victory:


----------



## slizard

ahh if only one was in cardiff bristols abit far for me


----------



## kr1s27

Slizard, this post has not bin active since may 2009! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

